# The 2005 MARTIN ARCHERY Product release starts NOW!



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Or this?


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Duh..... Too easy GRIVLY. We all know its attached to my new bow


----------



## carbonman8 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm going to guess............................a bow!!! 
Am I right? Did I win one?


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Awesome changeable grip angle. Scepter 4


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*How about this*


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Ian said:


> *Awesome changeable grip angle. Scepter 4 *


HooooooooonK!

WRONG!


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I’ll be DARNED!! Finally FINALLY somebody listetened to me and no longer will you have to GUESS or take somebody else’s word as to what constitutes PROPER grip angle… Do a search .. I think I have begged for this for a couple of years now!!!

Plus..

I think Proper grip angle can change from the interaction with different riser configurations and balances..

This alone would make Martin #1 for ’05… I know it sounds so trivial but it’s one of those trivial things that somebody should have done a long.. LONG time ago nice clean riser “thin” integrated multi-angle possibilities. 
:


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Whoops .. Maybe I got to excited then.. I hope the changable grip part is correct??


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

GRIV the second thing is the thingy mcbobber off my bow...... You are waaayyy to easy tonite.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Introducing the ShadowCat!

Click the link to view the cool 3D model.

* 

http://martinarchery.com/3d/riser/shadowcat.easm


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Exploded View

Click the link to view the model

 *


http://martinarchery.com/3d/riser/shadowcatrubber.easm


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's the new ad that is hitting the shelves now


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Oh! and did I tell you that it Drills X's like crazy!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Ooooooohh! it comes in red too...


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

ShadowCat Hunter Mag Nitrous X!

Here kitty kitty!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

ShadowCat Hunter SE Dyna Cam


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats the ATA with the elite limbs? Any chance of having one before Iowa?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Bring one when you come to AK.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

GRIV,

Can you give the specs of each model and IBO speeds? 

Magnum Nitrous?
Straight Limb Nitrous?
Elite Nitrous?
SE Nitrous?

You stated 41" 8.25" 310fps was the fastest config. What is that config? 

What colors are available? Is the blue, platinum, and sunburst still available?


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2002)

*So, is it...*

...a Pro Series bow or a Gold Series?

Rob


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Shadow cat*

I must say, Its a pretty sweet looking bow, may have to sell a Hoyt, and Billy Ray, that girl is a hottie!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Shadow cat*

I was wondering when some one would come out with vibration dampenig system in the cut outs. I put some old Simms technology in one of my Martin cut outs last year...........GREAT IDEA AND IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 13, 2004)

*SURE...*

the bow is cool, but how 'bout that solidworks model and 3-D zooming viewer thingie! That is the cat's meow (Pun intended)!

And no, for you gutter minded few, those comments have nothing to do with the archerette.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

ok... so this is SOOOOOO not fair! i just bought a new martin (love my Razor X and my Cougar III btw) and now i'm jonesing for another one!!!! GRIV! quit it! you're going to put me in the poor house! lol

Thanks for sharing though!  now i have another bow in me "to check out and purchase" list!  that is a SWEET lookin' bow!


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Rob*

It's a PRO series...look at the top limb, on the red bow.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

God looking bow That ShadowCat, the red one i like most 

//Jari


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

What a sweet looking bow -- looks great!

I really like the Platinum Ghost Flame with the black accents.

This reminds me of what someone did a few years back -- I think on a Scepter 2 -- they melted down some of those plastic/rubber fishing lure worms and filled all the cutouts. It may have been prior to AT, mayby on AIN or AR site, can't recall. For some reason, I am thinking Wayne Newberry did it, but I may be wrong.

I would really like one of those bows!

Ohh, and that is an awesome looking ad


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Since no one else asked. WHen will these be available for purchase.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Griv

Is the 41in AtoA with the Elite limbs?

and are the grips totally removable? 
and are they a rubber grip or a hard plastic ?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The lines remind me of the classy Cougar.

The riser looks great.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*New bow*

In the picture of the woman was there a bow?(Just joking!)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Looks Great ..............*

but is it available in Left Hand ?????


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The 41" ata is with the Elite Limbs. I will have specs on the other models when I get to work on mon. 

Left Hand is available and I have a news flash for the lefties....

Left hand has been manufactured already and is being anodized now!!!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the amount of reflex in the riser?

Will this bow be available with the Tru-Arc system?


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, if the 41" is the Elite, the ATA should be close to the following:

Elite: 41" ATA, 8.25" BH
Straight Limb: 39-39 1/2" ATA, 8-8.25" BH
Magnum: 37-37 1/2", 7.75 BH
SE: 33"-33 1/2" ATA, 8.75-9" BH

These are only estimates based on various configurations of '04 models. 

Seems wierd though that the 41" elite nitrous would be the fastest combo, when the magnum nitrous has been the fastest on the cougar 3 and razorx. 

Looks like the Magnum will be very similar to a Hoyt Ultratec 2000 in specs if these are fairly close. This should be one hot bow.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Nope..

the Elite version is not the fastest configuration; The Mag Nitrous is. Maybe my specs above were a little confusing.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, thanks.

I took it from the picture of the platinum bow where you posted the specs and said 310 was the fastest that you were referring to the 41" model. Thanks for clearing that up.

What are the target colors available for this coming year?


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*any one*

7 repeat 7 vibration dampeners
one question,you no it do they work,I have often said in this day and age bows should have no hand shock,with all the technology we have,no hand shock


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: any one*



goldshy said:


> *7 repeat 7 vibration dampeners
> one question,you no it do they work,I have often said in this day and age bows should have no hand shock,with all the technology we have,no hand shock *


7? I only saw 2 LOL


----------



## Las Vegas Al (Aug 25, 2004)

GRIV said:


> *Click yes if prompted.
> 
> The first release is a riddle....
> 
> What could this be attached to? *


What is up with the Scepter? I haven't shot since 1988 due to my master eye blinding. I caled Martin and suggested waiting fot the 05 Release.

I'm dying to order!!!!!!!!!! Scepter LH, x, 

I'm strictly indoor and Field.


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Now its time to get the '05 pdf catalog posted on the website.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I still predict a Scepter IV is coming. 
Bound to happen since the Scepter III is hardly mentioned anymore on the boards.
It's no big secret, so show it, George 


Sag.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Shadow Cat*

Well, 

Dang Sure can't wait to see what Mr. Crackers will do to this one....


Mike


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

Awsome looking bow there griv....whats the axel to axel and spec for the SE??? Is that the only bow you guys are releasing?I hope not..awsome looking bow, might have to buy a Martin for 2005!

Thx


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Rob*



Hollowpoint10 said:


> *It's a PRO series...look at the top limb, on the red bow. *


Well spotted, Hollow! Missed that at first glance, it doesn't exactly jump out at you.

Pro series it is, then... and it looks better (that's just my opinion mind you, Your Mileage May Vary  ) than either the Scepter III or the Cougar III. Not sure until I see one up close if it's better looking than my Scepter II in Pro Blue... 

Nice work anyway GRIV!

Rob


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I predict a Tracer LT (lite) with the riser made from titanium.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

so the little riser inserts are they gonna be made for all the bows?
that would be cool.
had an old durango that i stuck a bunch of silicone in the riser holes and it definately works so i think you guys are on to something there.
can't wait to see the rest of the story! 
nice bow really nice bow, the newer cams with the bearings made a huge difference in how the martin bows draw
the new thermal grip was great
what else boys?
love to see the martin line growing like that.
makes everyone else try harder and we archers get to reap the benefits like crazy!!!


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I found the plastic worm post on here -- it was Newberry. The picture is not coming up for me though, maybe it is no longer available.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8123&highlight=worms


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

The shape and curves of the riser look very similar to the CSS System. 

CSS System


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

bcriner said:


> *The shape and curves of the riser look very similar to the CSS System.
> 
> CSS System *



Well........ I guess it has the same number of holes in it.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

GRIV,

When are you going to post the rest of the specs for the different models?

What target colors are going to be offered?


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

forget the bow, who's the chick...SSSSSSSSSSMMMMMMMMOOOOOKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny_fred (Sep 26, 2004)

forget the compounds, post some recurves!!!


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Doesn't look at all like the CSS. 

I can't wait to see more -- give it up GRIV


----------



## WhiteWolf (Oct 24, 2003)

Anything new with a 34 ata, 7 1/2 in brace height and weights 3lbs and comes with the nitrous X system.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

CSS? I'd have to agree.. What the heck are you talking about putting those two bows in the same category for looks. Martin is starting to get Artistic. CSS, just looks plain.

Dylan


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I am not saying Martin is copying CSS. I just said that the curves of the Shadowcat and curves of the CSS System are similar. They are no where the same bows or even in comparison. I have never seen a CSS or shot one. I am just referring to the general flow of the riser in general.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

CSS? Not even close...that shadow cat looks like one killer machine!!

Ok GRIV lets see the rest of the lineup!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

That's like comparing Rosie Odonell to...well...That smokin' blonde on the previous page


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

So what would the IBO of the Shadowcat Magnum with Nitrous-X be?


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

I gotta say, another great lookin bow and yet another beautiful add (model). Martin is turning heads in several ways. 

JMAC


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

New draw stops for the Nitrous X? Don't remember seeing those before.......


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Better hurry and get your order in before Mt. St. helens blows and takes Martin with it! LOL


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

So, Mr GRIV, what do I need to be able to see the 3-D models? I can't seem to be able to open them! Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

*Time for more!!*

It has been almost two weeks since the release. It is time for post on specs, more models and target color availability. Lets have it GRIV!!!


----------



## Las Vegas Al (Aug 25, 2004)

Show me the LH Scepter nitrous x I will buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

Im guessing that Martin has a killer line up like always. But we have to realize over the past two years they have nearly revamped or changed their whole lineup. Unlike other companies that constantly just come up with one or maybe two new bows a year, Martin over the past two years has come up with three to five new bows and a cam system that replaced the ever popular fury cam.

So it wouldnt suprise me to see some more new smashing models come out, but it also wouldnt suprise me if the Shadowcat is the new bow, while the others like the Slayr, and the Razor follow suit.


----------



## boz (May 2, 2003)

*05 Bows*

Any changes:

Scepter
SlayR
Razor
Cougar


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

A bows a bow....lets see new pics of the Martin girl!!


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

MoNofletch said:


> *A bows a bow....lets see new pics of the Martin girl!!   *


I agree, perhaps a good shootin shot in the snow??? with the white shirt of course.....errr something in good taste like that so we can see how good the new lineup is in cold weather........


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah! Something that really shows the "chill in the air".


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

Ok GRIV, tell me what program I need to be able to see these 3-D models. Thanks
Derbytown


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: any one*



goldshy said:


> *7 repeat 7 vibration dampeners
> one question,you no it do they work,I have often said in this day and age bows should have no hand shock,with all the technology we have,no hand shock *


I counted 9 in the picture shown.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Wow that bow is very sweet that makes me proud to say i shoot martin and that is why i will stay with martin for my tournment as well


----------



## bob limpert (Jan 13, 2004)

The Shadow Cat Hunter looks sweet. Anyone know a ball park one the price. I'd love to have one.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Shadow cat*



toxo said:


> *I was wondering when some one would come out with vibration dampenig system in the cut outs. I put some old Simms technology in one of my Martin cut outs last year...........GREAT IDEA AND IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!! *


Newberry has done it for 2 years


----------



## nail (Oct 29, 2004)

I just got off the horn with Martin Archery. The Shadow Cat and the Slayr shold be available to ship in Early December.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

So what are all of you waiting for? I printed out the 2005 catalog yesterday.


----------

